# Die Qual der Wahl



## Homie25 (4. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute,

tja es steht also Weihnachten vor der Tür und ich habe seit heute beschlossen mir eine Digitalkammera anzuschaffen.

So nun bin ich in diesem Bereich schlecht bewandert und belesen, ich wüde euch bitten mir vieleicht einige Modelle, welche meinen Anforderungen entsprechen, zu posten.

Anforderungen:

Ich möchte keine Profikammera, sondern einen allrounder, d.h:
-etwa 5 MPixel
-max 200 Gramm Gewicht
-bis zu 250€
-Marke ist mir egal

Ich möchte haupsächlich auf Partys damit fotografieren. Die Bilder sollten von der Qualität jedoch an professionelle zumindestens heranreichen könne (Schärfe, Farben...). Möchte nämlich mit der Kamera auch ab und zu Fotos machen, die man auf kommerziellen Homepages benutzen kann.

Ich hoffe das ich keine Angaben vergessen habe.


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Dezember 2004)

Da würde ich dir die Sony P100 empfehlen ( http://www.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?produkt=323816 )

Vorteile:
- Auslöseverzögerung: 0,15 Sekunden (besonders gut für Schnappschüsse - z.B. auf einer Party)
- Zeit bis betriebsbereit: 1,7 Sekunden
- gute Bildqualität

Nachteile:
- Nur zwei manuell zu wählende Blenden
- Nur für Rechtshänder

Alternative: Kodak Easyshare DX7630 ( http://www.xonio.com/features/feature_12200943.html )


----------



## Homie25 (8. Dezember 2004)

Du wirst lachen aber genau das Modell hatte ich auch ins Auge gefasst(Sony P100)!Aber danke radde. Kannst du mir etwas über die Verabeitungsqualität sagen?

Habe mir gestern die Chip gekauft steht ein kleiner Artikel dadrüber.


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Dezember 2004)

Ich kann nur soviel sagen, dass Sony im Allgemeinen recht hochwertig in Sachen Verarbeitung ist ... jedenfalls habe ich noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ansonsten würde ich dir empfehlen, einfach zu dem Kamera-Dealer deines Vertrauens zu gehen und zu gucken ob du sie vor dem evtl. Kauf in die Hand nehmen kannst.
Hier in Berlin haben wir ja glücklicherweise einen Sony Style Store, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass du auch einen Weg finden wirst


----------



## robsen29 (10. Dezember 2004)

Homie25 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> tja es steht also Weihnachten vor der Tür und ich habe seit heute beschlossen mir eine Digitalkammera anzuschaffen.
> 
> ...


 Hallo,
kaufe dir doch die EOS 300D.
Ist eine wirklich sehr gute Kamera und verfügt über sämtliche Funktionen die so wichtig sind.
Aber dies kennen wir ja bei Canon nicht anders.
Grüße Roberto
http://www.blitzpara.de


----------

